# Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.



## dvader83 (10. August 2016)

*Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

Hallo,

brauche dringend Hilfe ich habe als Ersatz für meinen Towerkühler  eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung von NZxt (Kraken 61) gekauft und verbaut auf einem Maximus Ranger VIII.
Hab die Wasserkühlung ganz normal auf dem Mainboard montiert (Wärmeleitpaste ist schon auf der Wasserkühlung gewesen).die Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper verbaut, so dass die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse entweichen kann.
Die Lüfter wurden dann wie in der Anleitung angegeben an die Wasserkühlung angeschlossen. Den 3er Pin der Wasserkühlung habe ich dann an den Cpu Fan angeschlossen und anschließend die Pumpe per Sata an das Netzteil angeschlossen.

Nach Start des PC´s hat auch  erst einmal alles funktioniert nach kurzer Zeit jedoch schnellte die Temperatur der Cpu auf 98 Grad.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? 
oder ist evtl. die Kühlung defekt???


----------



## bschicht86 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

Sind denn die Schläuche genauso warm? 
Sind beide gleich warm? 
Halt mal ein Ohr auf die Pumpe, dreht die überhaupt? 
Kühler richtig montiert, also Wärmeleitpaste korrekt aufgetragen und vorher eventuelle Schutzfolien entfernt?


----------



## dvader83 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

Hab auf den Prozessor neue WLP aufgetragen (erbsengroße Portion) in die Mitte des Prozessors. 
Temperatur geht nach wie vor auf 95 Grad. Die Schläuche fühlen sich jedoch recht kühl an.
Schutzfolie ist keine mehr 
drauf.

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung warum das so ist .


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

scheint so als würde die pumpe nicht laufen .... oder ist wenigstens der Radiator ordentlich warm wenn schon nicht die Schläuche ?


----------



## bschicht86 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

Da wird wohl die Pumpe nicht laufen. Wie gesagt, halt einfach mal dein Ohr dran.


----------



## w00tification (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zeigt mir extreme Werte an.*

Wenn du ein Multimeter hast und keine zwei linken Hände, dann überprüf bei der Gelegenheit mal die anliegende Spannung. Pass auf, dass du keine Kontakte am Stecker überbrückst und einen Kurzschluss auslöst, sonst schaltet das Netzteil sehr schnell ab  (Oder brennt durch, wenn du auf "China-Netzteile" setzt)
An 12V müssen auch 11.9 bis 12.1V gemessen werden. Nicht nur 10.5 oder so. Außerdem die Stecker und Kontakte überprüfen auf festen Sitz und die Kabel auf Knicke, Brüche, ähnliches. So können tatsächlich 12V anliegen, aber der Strom ist evtl stark gehemmt, wenn in der Leitung die ganzen Kupferlitzen gequetscht sind. Und ohne Strom, nix Power für Pumpe.


----------

